
Ask HN: Help us validate our idea in 5 minutes. A short poll - Launchr
Hi guys,<p>If you own or work in a team that shares a lot of digital content, then I&#x27;d love to pick your brain. 
Think marketing&#x2F;sales&#x2F;documentation documents.<p>I&#x27;ve created a TypeForm to try and help validate our SaaS idea. 
It&#x27;s a very short poll that only takes 5 minutes to complete: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;smbownerpoll.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;qyAyJi<p>Thanks in advance!
======
wizzerking
Tried to fill out form several questions gave me fits How many employees I put
in 135 and for some reason the form would not let me leave or Submit Is your
company currently using any of these products? There is no NONE, so I just put
in DropBox, because i use it, eventhough the Company expressly FORBIDS it's
use

